# ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة



## twety (3 سبتمبر 2007)

-اصطحب أحمقان وبينما هما يمشيان في الطريق يوما قال أحدهما للآخر تعال 
نتمنى . فقال الأول أتمنى ان يكون لي قطيع من الغنم عدده 1000 وقال الآخر 
اتمنى أن يكون لي قطيع من الذئاب عدده 1000 ليأكل أغنامك ، فغضب الأول 
وشتمه ثم تضاربا ، مر جحا وسألهما فحكيا له قصتهما وكان جحا يحمل قدرين 
مملوءين بالعسل فأنزل القدرين وكبهما على الأرض وقال لهما اراق الله دمي مثل 
هذا العسل إن لم تكونا أحمقين 
-----------------------------------------

2- في بحار أمي (جاهل ) وبيطلع نزهة بالسواح وفي مرة من المرات ركب معه 
سائح متكبر ويقول للسائح هل تعرف شيئا عن العلوم ويرد البحار لا ، فيقول له 
نصف عمرك ضائع وتكرر هذا عدة مرات وفجأة غرقت المركب فقال البحار 
للسائح هل تعرف السباحة فأجاب السائح بلا فقال البحار كل عمرك ضائع 
----------------------------------------

3- بخيل واقف فى البلكونة... ابنه جاى من بعيد يقول له بابا بابا بابا ... قاله: 
يا ابنى بابه واحده كفاية. 
-----------------------------------------

4- قال بخيل لأبنائه : من ينجح منكم سأريه سيارة الأيس كريم. 
-----------------------------------------

5- امراه بخيله قالت لولدها ياكريم روح اشتري ثلاثه رغيف واحد لي وواحد 
لوالدك وواحد ليك وبعد ما راح الولد لشراء الرغيف طلعت الام من البلكونه 
وقالت ياكريم رجع الرغيف الثالث ابوك مات. 
-----------------------------------------

6- بخيل يوم مات لقوا وصيته ( انا مستحمى لا تغسلوني ) 
-----------------------------------------

7- بخيل اخذ ولده الى السوبر ماركت، اخذ الولد بسكوت وشوكلاته قال يابابا 
احبه قال الاب بوسه ورجعه. 
-----------------------------------------

8-كان أحد البخلاء على فراش الموت واخذ يسأل عن أبناءه، أين يوسف ؟ قال 
يوسف: نعم يا أبي... وأين ابراهيم ؟ رد ابراهيم باكيا، انا هنا يا ابي... الأب: ما 
هذا انتم الاثنان هنا، اذا من يقف في المصنع ؟! 
-----------------------------------------

9--بخيل اتزوج بخيلة جابوا بنت سموها حصالة. 
-----------------------------------------

10-اشترى رجل بخيل ثلاث برتقالات، قطع الأولى فوجدها متعفنة فرماها، قطع 
الثانية فوجدها متعفنة فرماها، فأطفأ النور وقطع الثالثة وأكلها.


----------



## lovebjw (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة اوى النكت اللى على البخلاء يا تويتى يا سكرة انتى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
تسلم ايدكى يا باشا


----------



## BITAR (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*




> - قال بخيل لأبنائه : من ينجح منكم سأريه سيارة الأيس كريم.


*جمال جداا جداا*
*بخل *
*بخل*
*صحيح*​​​​


----------



## twety (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة اوى النكت اللى على البخلاء يا تويتى يا سكرة انتى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> تسلم ايدكى يا باشا


 
اى خدمه ياباشا

اصل الدم بيحن برضه:t33:
ومن جاور القوم  بقى:dance:
هههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك ياباشا


----------



## twety (3 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*



BITAR قال:


> *جمال جداا جداا*
> *بخل *
> *بخل*
> 
> *صحيح*​


 
هههههههههههههه
ماشى ياسيدى

المهم يكونوا عجبوك ياباشا

ميرسى لمرورك:flowers:


----------



## candy shop (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*

جامده اوى يا تويتى

هههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> جامده اوى يا تويتى​
> 
> 
> هههههههههههههه​


 
يارافعه معنوياتى

ربنا يخليكى للغلابه اللى زى يا قمرنا

ميرسى لمررورك ياحبيبتى :t4:


----------



## geo90 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*

نكت جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:big35::smi107:


----------



## twety (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*



geo90 قال:


> نكت جميلة جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:big35::smi107:


 
ميرسى ميرسى

ميرسى لمرورك يافندم :flowers:


----------



## gift (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة النكت البخيلة ده
ميرسي ليك يا تويتي
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## vetaa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*

ههههههههههههههه
حتى انتى يا تاويتى
لية يا بنتى


مالك ومال الصعايدة انتى كمان
دة انتى منهم عاوزاهم يطخطخوكى يا بنتى
استخبى يا قمرة الايام دى
جارى البحث عنك
وانا ولا اعرفك


ابقى كلمى النكت دى بس من غير صعايدة 
وحياة الغاليين يا شيخة


----------



## twety (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*



gift قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة النكت البخيلة ده
> ميرسي ليك يا تويتي
> هههههههههههههههه


 
اهم حاجه انها عجبتك ياجفت
وميرسى لمرمرك ياباشا


----------



## twety (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*



vetaa قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حتى انتى يا تاويتى
> لية يا بنتى
> مالك ومال الصعايدة انتى كمان
> ...


 
لا ما انتى هنولك من الحب جانب
هههههههههههههههه:heat:
وبعدين بقى يعنى يعنى
انا مش بخااااااف :11azy:
ومين ده اللى هيطخطخنى يعنى
انا مسنووووودة وورايا ناس تاكل اللحمه نايه ههههههههههه

ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك
ومشاركتك المرعبه دى :99:


----------



## fight the devil (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*

hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
vary nice thank you


----------



## twety (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: ادخلوا بسرعه نكت جدييييييييييدة*



salman shamoon قال:


> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> vary nice thank you


العفو يا سلماااااااان

كويس انهم عجبوووووك

ميرسى لمروررررك


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*7- بخيل اخذ ولده الى السوبر ماركت، اخذ الولد بسكوت وشوكلاته قال يابابا 
احبه قال الاب بوسه ورجعه. 
9--بخيل اتزوج بخيلة جابوا بنت سموها حصالة. 

عجبوني اوي و بالاخص الاتنين دول مرسي كتير ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## eriny roro (22 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههه

جامدين جدا بجد

تسلم ايدك يا قمر​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههه

تحــــــــــــفه يا تويتى 

ميررررسى ليكى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (23 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تحفة يا تويتى*
*ميررررررسى يا قمر*
*تسلم ايدك يا سكر*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (23 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههه نكت حلوة اوووووووووووى بجد ميرسى كتيييييييييييييير


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (25 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه كلهم جمال يا تويتى


----------



## just member (25 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههه
كلها جميلة
شكرا تويتى​


----------



## mero_engel (25 يوليو 2009)

ه*هههههه
حلوين يا توته 
تسلم ايدك يا قمر​*


----------



## farou2 (26 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوه البرتقاله ​


----------



## zama (26 يوليو 2009)

الحقيقة أنا ملاحظ إن كل النكت عن البخل ..

الحقيقة جمال أوى أوى ..

أشكرك ..


----------

